# No Pea Fishing Here



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

My boys refuse to Pea Fish for me no matter how much I beg T_T They won't even try Pea's! I understand they are rebels and don't wan't to follow the trends set in place, but I wan't entertainment darnit! :lol: 

Does anyone else have rats that wan't nothing to do with pea's and/or fishing?


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

all rats are different, i guess.
maybe they'd fish for something else? 
my girls haven't tried pea fishing yet, but they will eventually!


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey , ive had my female dumbo for 3 months and tried pea fishing but she just wasnt having it , after some thought i switched the peas for fresh sweet corn and she loves it ! Hope this works for you


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

my boys refuse to pea fish, atleast the big ones do, the little ones are just learning the joys of treats so well try them again soon. 

The big boys do enjoy a good mealworm dig though. I buy a container of medium-large mealworms, put some of the sawdust they come in on a plate or in a bowl, dig out a few worms and bury them in the sawdust (the longer their at room temp the more they wiggle) then put the dish in the cage and let them go to town. 

At first they would only grab the ones that wiggled to the top, now they actually dig. Its a nice treat once in a while.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

my boys arent fond of frozen peas but the LOVE LOVE LOVE fresh peas out of the pod!


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

wats pea fishing srry if that is a dumb question


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my rats hate pea fishing! (they dont like getting wet) and they dont like yogurt drops (i dont find them that bad, but thats a different story) they dont like shredding paper or anything they are supposed to like.......


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

pea fishing is when yo get some peas and put them in a bowl with water and your rats fish them out. it doesnt have to be pears tho, as you can see


----------



## GracieBaby (Sep 30, 2007)

ok thx


----------

